

Gandhi's Secrets for Success - tvorryn
http://www.wilsonquarterly.com/article.cfm?AID=1710

======
rushabh
Its always amazing to think that without mass media (and internet ofcourse),
Gandhi and his team were able to connect to millions of diverse, educated and
un-educated Indians in his cause - via letters, newspapers, meetings and
gatherings.

Reinforces the fact that content is the king. No matter how many twitter
badges and facebook buttons you put, if you have nothing important to add to
what is already out there, it does not matter.

Do not agree with a few parts of the article though - there is a great amount
literature on Gandhi and his team. And due to the fact that they spent a lot
of time in jail, a lot of it is written by themselves.

